# Happy Birthday Cape Chef



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CAPE CHEF!

I wish you a gift of pure joy.

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

is it that time of year again? another anniversary of the 29th birthday? how time flies. 
happy birthday!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce:
kathee


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

*Happy Birthday Cape Chef*

I wish you all the best on your special day


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

yes, i am also in agreement that we should wish you happy birthday.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Wow! after Stevie's post in the beginning everything else may pale by comparison. Yet happy B-day to ya anyhow. I'll raise a cold one in your honor!:beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

How did I miss that????? 

To our culinary bulwark: Wishing you a happy, healthy and successful year ahead, dear Cape Chef. You and yours deserve only the best. 

Warmly,
Mezz


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What company you keep!!!!! Lucky guy.
Here's to a great year, with lots of wonderful learning experiences and laughter.
much love!
Julie


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Keep on Smiling!!!!
Big Hugs,
m b:bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Chef.
pan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

:beer:L'Chayim old friend! I drink a toast to you, and another and then another yet again!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Oooh happy birthday!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

You are... simply... the best! Have a GREAT birthday, o' capped one!


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Happy B-Day dude! :beer:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPIEST OF BIRTHDAYS, DEAR MAN!!!

Your enormous talent (in the classroom as well as in the kitchen) comes through your posts as well as your compassionate heart. I wish you and your family all the best in the year to come!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you all for your thoughtful wishes. I had a very nice day with my family, and a nice meal. + I got a promotion to assistant director of culinary arts. Very excited


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

congratulations!!!!!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Happy birthday to a wonderful person and a true pillar of ChefTalk! Many more Brad....


----------



## bluezebra (May 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!! Hope you had an awesome day and it's the start to a fantastic year!


----------

